# Hardware Workaround



## ra6nar03k (26. Mai 2008)

Allgemeine Schritte (die jeder unabhändig von Hardware und Software probieren kann)
Die Festplatte defragmentieren (da MMORPG sehr intensiv auf die Festplatte zugreifen sollte diese immer aufgeräumt sein)
Kontrollieren ob die aktuellsten Service Packs für euer Betriebsystem installiert sind (das bringt grade bei Vista besonders viel Leistung)
Wenn das Spiel nicht startet alle Dateien die auf .rdbdata enden und sich im Ordner Conan/RDB-Ordner befinden und *nicht* genau ein Gigabyte sind löschen.
Grafikkarten im allgemeinen
Die FpS könne extrem erhöht werden in dem man den Shader auf 2.0 setzt allerdings sieht das Game dann auch nicht mehr so schön aus.
Bloom, AntiAliasing, und Anisotropfiltering sollten auf jedenfall deaktiviert sein wenn ihr Frameprobleme habt.
Schatten reduzieren oder abstellen bringt auch zusätzliche Frames
Bei Grafik problemen aller Art sollte man zunächst probiert werden den Shader auf 2.0 zu setzen. (Hilft auch manchmal wenn das spiel garnicht erst startet).
Sicht- und Renderingweiten reduzieren (auch die des Gras) erhöht die Framerate stark.
Nvidia Grafikkarten
Den neusten Forcewaretreiber installieren (bekommt ihr hier)
Falls ihr Probleme mit der aktuellen Forceware Version hab (zB Abstürze) solltet ihr mal die Version 169.25 probieren (für 32-bit und 64-bit
Falls nötig den Riva Turner (hier zu erhalten) installieren und den Grafikartentreiber zurücksetzen.
Ati/AMD Grafikkarten
Die Version 8.4 des Catalyst™ Treiber installieren (bekommt ihr hier) der hat ne bessere Performanceausbeute als der aktuelle.
bei älteren Mobilty Karten(zB in Laptops) ATI9800, x800 and x850 muss der Shader zwingend auf 2.0 gestellt werden. Zufinden sind die dateien unter den folgenden Pfaden:
VISTA: C:\Benutzer\[Benutzername]\AppData\Local\Funcom\Conan\Prefs\prefs_2.xml
XP:C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\[Benutzername]\Lokale Einstellungen\Anwendungsdaten\Funcom\Prefs\prefs_2 .xml
Den Schlüssel <Value name="RenderSetting_ShaderModel" value="1" /> in <Value name="RenderSetting_ShaderModel" value="0" /> ändern.

Die Catalyst AI im Catalyst Control Center sollte deaktiviert werden um die Performance zu erhöhen.
Falls ihr eine AGP-Karte habt solltet ihr diesen Hotfix aufspielen.
RAM und Betriebssysteme
Wenn ihr nur 1 Gigabyte RAM habt solltet ihr den Minimalwert euer Auslagerungsdatei auf mindestens 1Gigabyte stellen um Nachladeruckler zu minimieren.  
Wenn ihr weniger als 2 Gigabyte RAM hab solltet ihr auf den einsatz von Vista verzichten.
Auch wenn ihr über 2 Gigabyte RAM hab solltet ihr Vista nur benutzen wenn ihr mit DirectX10 spielen wollt  (was derzeit noch nicht möglich ist).
Bei über 4 Gigabyte RAM empfehle ich euch Vista x64 zu benutzen.
Optional Tweaks (die nur mit bestimmter Hardware oder Software funktionieren)
Wenn ihr Zwei oder mehr Festplatten hast installiere AoC auf die Festplatte die nicht die Systemplatte (normalerweise C:\ ) ist.
Wenn ihr glückliche benutzer eines Raidcontrollers seid installiert diesen als RAID0 da dies die Theoritsche Transferrate verdoppelt. (nur für Profis)
Wenn ihr Vista einsetzt kann man auch mal probieren Readyboost mittels schnellem USB-Stick zu aktivieren.
Sonstige Hilfen
Wenn das Verbinden zum Patchserver scheitert: einfach ein paar mal probieren meistens klappt es beim 3 bis 5 mal(ursache des Problems ist meistens die Auslastung der Patchservers.)
einfach ein paar mal probieren meistens klappt es beim 3 bis 5 mal(ursache des Problems ist meistens die Auslastung der Patchservers.)
wenn es dann noch nicht klapp könt ihr noch Folgendes probieren:
Windows XP: Start -> Ausführen -> "CMD" eingeben -> Enter -> "ipconfig /flushdns" eingeben -> Enter 
Windows Vista: Start -> Alle Programme -> Zubehör -> mit der rechten Maustaste auf "Eingabeaufforderung" -> "Als Administrator ausführen" -> "Zulassen" (falls kein SilentUAC genutzt wird) -> "CMD" eingeben -> Enter -> "ipconfig -flushdns" eingeben


Wenn ihr nicht ins offizielle Forum (zu ereichen unter http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/) kommt kontrolliert mal ob ihr unter der Accountverwaltung schon ein Forumlogin erstellt habt.
wird noch erweitert 
(ohne Gewähr)


----------



## Jogl (26. Mai 2008)

sticky pls


----------



## Sharontara (26. Mai 2008)

Vielen dank für die vielen wertvollen tips in diesem und den andern Treads :-)

Gruss
Sharon


----------



## Rasvan (26. Mai 2008)

nett, aber bei ATI Karten :

Nicht den Catalyst 8.5 installieren, bleibt bei 8.4.

8.5 hat ne niedrigere Performence als 8.4.

Quelle : PC Game


----------



## Gulu (26. Mai 2008)

Sharontara schrieb:


> Vielen dank für die vielen wertvollen tips in diesem und den andern Treads :-)



Dem schließ ich mich gleich an!


----------



## ra6nar03k (26. Mai 2008)

Jogl schrieb:


> sticky pls



da musst du mal tikume ganz lieb fragen vielleicht macht sie das ja dann
versuche auch es imer aktuell zu halten


Rasvan schrieb:


> nett, aber bei ATI Karten :
> 
> Nicht den Catalyst 8.5 installieren, bleibt bei 8.4.
> 
> ...


hab ich angepasst


----------



## Headshrinker-VerloreneSeelen (27. Mai 2008)

leider sind sämtliche seiten die ich über google finde direkt verlinkt mit der treiberseite von ati und da wird nur der catalyst 8.5 angeboten


----------



## Pih (27. Mai 2008)

Schatten auf Charaktermodelle oder ganz aus bringt jede Menge fps.


----------



## ra6nar03k (27. Mai 2008)

Pih schrieb:


> Schatten auf Charaktermodelle oder ganz aus bringt jede Menge fps.


habs hinzu gefügt


----------



## Pih (28. Mai 2008)

Bin nun durch einen User im offiziellen Forum auf ein Schmankerl gestoßen.
Und zwar: Sollte man mit 1 oder 2 Gb Ram Probleme mit heftigen Nachladerucklern während des Spiels haben, einfach mal Aoc minimieren. Das schaufelt scheinbar zwecklose Daten aus dem Ram und führt allgemein zu flüssigerem Spielen bzw. mehr fps.

So kann ich mit 1 gb Ram auf mittel/hoch spielen



Und sticky bitte !


----------



## Mastermind (28. Mai 2008)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> [*]Wenn ihr glückliche benutzer eines Raidcontrollers seid installiert diesen als RAID0 da dies die Theoritsche Transferrate verdoppelt.



die tips an sich sind ja ok,

ABER, der hier sollte entweder den hinweis bekommen was passiert wenn sich eine platte des raids verabschiedet bzw. die allg. gefahren eines raid0 bzw. ansonsten den tip gänzlich löschen bevor da sich irgendwer sein os zerschießt weil er denkt klasse merge ich die zwei platten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das erlebe ich im betrieb recht häufig das kunden reinkommen und unbedarft an solchen features rumschrauben und sich hinterher wundern warum nix mehr geht - zumal du auch nicht aufs detail eingegangen bist - raid lohnt sich bei extrem vielen zugriffen auf die festplatte, gerade wenn die daten klein sind und auch da nur wenn man permanente auslastung hat - und auch nur wenn die clustergröße passend ist usw usf

will ja nicht das du hinterher mit beschimpfungen und klagen eingedeckt wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder machst den hinweis nur für profis allerdings wenns profis sind (nicht selbsternannte) dan kriegen die das auch alleine hin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sakie (28. Mai 2008)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> Grafikkarten im allgemeinen
> Die FpS könne extrem erhöht werden in dem man den Shader auf 2.0 setzt allerdings sieht das Game dann auch nicht mehr so schön aus.
> Bloom, AntiAliasing, und Anisotropfiltering sollten auf jedenfall deaktiviert sein wenn ihr Frameprobleme habt.
> *Schatten reduzieren oder abstellen bringt auch zusätzliche Frames*




das 3d schattenmodel "deaktivieren", die option mit 3d halt, weiß nicht mehr genau wie die heißt und einlogen geht gerade net ^^


----------



## Uktawa (28. Mai 2008)

Also da mein PC für AoC auch nicht mehr der fitteste ist (trotz Dualcore, 2 GB Ram und ner 8600er GT) hab ich mal ein paar Stunden damit verbracht an den Grafikeinstellungen fü AoC rum zu schrauben und zu vergleichen.
Was am meisten brachte (jedenfalls bei meiner Kiste) sind Dinge wie Sichtweite, Ränderweite von Chars, Texturen, Gras ect. Also alles was über 100-200 Meter ist, frisst nur unnötig Speicher und Frames. 
Schatten ganz aus bringt sicherlich viel, aber mal ehrlich da geht viel Flair verloren. 
Grob kann man sagen das ich alles das was nicht bis zu 100 Meter vor meiner Nase ist, eher "schlecht" dargestellt wird. Was aber beim spielen nur selten auffällt. Da man zu 99% eh nur in den BEreich schaut der 50 meter vor einem liegt, ist alles was dahinter kommt eigendlich nicht ganz so wichtig.
Was den Shader betrifft so hab ich zwischen 3.0 und 2.0 keinen wirklichen Unterschied in der Performance gespürt. Daher hab ich ihn auf 3.0 weil es einfach schöner aus schaut.


----------



## Ugrosch (28. Mai 2008)

ob die Auswahl Shader 2.0 oder 3.0 wirklich einen Unterschied bringt, hängt sehr stark von Eurer GraKa ab. bei Top-Karten sollte das nix ausmachen - aber im Zweifelsfall ist es natürlich immer einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Uktawa (28. Mai 2008)

Ugrosch schrieb:


> ob die Auswahl Shader 2.0 oder 3.0 wirklich einen Unterschied bringt, hängt sehr stark von Eurer GraKa ab. bei Top-Karten sollte das nix ausmachen - aber im Zweifelsfall ist es natürlich immer einen Versuch wert.



Wie gesagt ich hab ne NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT. Und bei der hab ich zwischen 2.0 und 3.0 keinen Unterschied in der Performance feststellen können. Nur in der Grafik.


----------



## Ugrosch (28. Mai 2008)

naja - Top-GraKa war vielleicht nicht der richtige Ausdruck. Karten der GeForce-8-Serie unterstützen ja z.B. schon Shader 4.0 und werden somit sowohl mit 2.0 als auch mit 3.0 besser umgehen können als eine GraKa, die 3.0 grade erst frisch implementiert hat und bieten Leistung, die über die Anforderungen von 3.0 herausgeht...


----------



## ra6nar03k (28. Mai 2008)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich hab ne NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT. Und bei der hab ich zwischen 2.0 und 3.0 keinen Unterschied in der Performance feststellen können. Nur in der Grafik.


das bezieht sich eher auf lowendkarten bei modernen karten macht das nicht viel auc aber bei karten der 7xxxer serien zumbeispiel schon mehr


----------



## ra6nar03k (28. Mai 2008)

hab noch mal wieder ein paar sachen hinzugefügt


----------



## knusperzwieback (28. Mai 2008)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich hab ne NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT. Und bei der hab ich zwischen 2.0 und 3.0 keinen Unterschied in der Performance feststellen können. Nur in der Grafik.



Bei meiner 8800GT hat sich die Framerate verdoppelt (Startgebiet Stadt von 30 auf 60 hoch) und für mich sieht es nicht schlechter aus als vorher.

Also ich bleib erstmal bei 2.0. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mantigore666 (28. Mai 2008)

auch wenn ich keine probleme habe, sehr guter thread, wär auch für /sticky  :-)

vielleicht noch hinzufügen, das die SICHTWEITE (und auch die vom gras) ziemlichen
einfluss auf die performance hat  :-)


----------



## Bibl88k (28. Mai 2008)

Danke für die ganzen Graka Tips, jetz kann ich endlich flüssig spielen. Hätte echt nicht gedacht, dass das Game so Graka lastig ist, da hält meine Nvidia Geforce 8500 GT net viel aus =/


----------



## ra6nar03k (29. Mai 2008)

thx vor sticky @ Tikume


----------



## Pegasos (29. Mai 2008)

Hier ein paar Tipps von mir  für die Spieler unter uns, die nicht über eine GeForce der 9er Reihe und 8 Ghz CPU verfügen.

Generelle Tipps:
- Wie immer gilt: Grafikkartentreiber updaten, DX Treiber updaten.
- Hintergrundprogramme und Dienste schließen
- Downloads beenden
- UI-Veränderungen/Addons beeinflussen die Framerate negativ

Hardware-Tipp:
- Rüstet euren RAM auf. Arbeitsspeicher ist extrem billig und wenn es darum geht, mit welchem Kauf Age of Conan am meisten an Leistung im Verhältnis zum Preis gewinnen wird...dann ist es definitiv der Speicher. 2GB sollten es schon sein.

Grafikeinstellungen:
Generell ist zu sagen, wenn ihr nicht wirklich eine High-End Maschine mit Top-GraKa habt, orientiert euch eher an den Medium Settings als an den High Settings.
Ich gehe bei meinen Tipps von einer 1280x1024er Auflösung mit 2x AntiAliasing aus. Mehr AA muss auf der Auflösung wirklich nicht sein.
- DirectX9 wählen, eine "echte" 10er Version gibt es noch nicht...und selbst wenn die kommt, wird sie, wie bei DX10 immer der Fall, erheblich mehr Leistung ziehen.
- Bloom: Ausschalten. Immer.
- Bei schwächeren Grafikkarten bringt es viel, die Shader auf 2.X runterzusetzen, auch wenn sie vielleicht schon 3.0 unterstützen.
- Auch wenn das Maximum extrem ist, eine Sichtweite von 1000 reicht völlig. Auf den standard Medium Settings ist sie mit 200 imho allerdings etwas sehr niedrig angesetzt.
- Am meisten FPS bringen die Schattenoptionen. Wenn man 3D Ambient Occlusion auf "low" statt "disabled" lässt, hat man immernoch glaubwürdiges Lighting. Da kann man ruhig die Schatten auf "characers only" und deren Auflösung auf "low" setzen. Rumspielen an den Schatteneinstellungen hat bei mir 20+ FPS gebracht.
- High Quality View Distance nie über 50%. Für schwächere Systeme eher 5-20%. Schwache Systeme orientieren sich hier und bei folgenden Einstellungen eher an den "Medium" Settings.
- Particle View Distance reicht dicke auf maximal 500m.
- Grass View Distance und Ground Quality View Distance auf 30-50 runtersetzen, das genügt.
- Texture Resolution auf Medium. Die sind hochauflösend genug, wirklich, schaut es euch an.
- Wenns eben geht die Texture Filtering Methode auf "Anisotrop" 4x-8x setzen. Denn lineares Filtern sieht wirklich dreckig verschwommen aus. Mehr als 8x würde ich auch Highendsystemen nicht empfehlen. Der Unterschied ist kaum sichtbar aber die Leistungsdifferenz hoch.
- Parallex Mapping aus.
- Ground Render Quality ist auch auf Medium schön genug.
- Water Reflection Quality auf "Ground Only" oder ganz aus, was aber wirklich eine ziemliche Kastration ist und wenig mehr bringt.


----------



## Avalanche (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

leider kann ich meine GraKa-Treiber nicht aktualisieren (ATI Radeon X800), da ich mit neueren Treibern als Version 7.5 World of Warcraft nicht mehr starten kann, warum weiß ich leider auch nicht... Es gibt dann jedesmal die Fehlermeldung, dass WoW die 3D-Beschleunigung nicht aktivieren konnte.
Und in AoC habe ich leider einige Grafikfehler, die Schatten sind es glaube ich, die bei mir merkwürdig "zittern", wenn ich mich umschaue.


----------



## Kharia (30. Mai 2008)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> Allgemeine Schritte (die jeder unabhändig von Hardware und Software probieren kann)
> Die Festplatte defragmentieren (da MMORPG sehr intensiv auf die Festplatte zugreifen sollte diese immer aufgeräumt sein)
> Kontrollieren ob die aktuellsten Service Packs für euer Betriebsystem installiert sind (das bringt grade bei Vista besonders viel Leistung)
> Wenn das Spiel nicht startet alle Dateien die auf .rdbdata enden und sich im Ordner Conan/RDB-Ordner befinden und *nicht* genau ein Gigabyte sind löschen.
> ...




Was hat nun genau Ready Boost fürn Effekt auf die Performance in AoC ? 
(Wird nur effektiv genutzt wenn 1 GB RAM, was darüber is keine "Leistungssteigerung")


----------



## ra6nar03k (30. Mai 2008)

wes es an geschwindigkeit genau bringt muss jeder selber ausprobieren es sind ja nur tipps die man aus probieren kann ich weiß aber aus eigener erfahrung das readyboost auch bei 2 gigabyte ram das system schneller machen bei auslagerungs intensiven spielen(deswegen propagiere ich ja auch die raptor festplatten weil sie bei aoc einfach viel bringen)


----------



## Uktawa (30. Mai 2008)

Einen Tip hab ich da noch.
Ich habe festgestellt das manche Dinge die man im Oberflächenmenü deaktiviert einem Framezuwachsbringen. So hilft es zB schon wenn man sich alle Namen "ausblenden" lässt, so das sie nur dann angezeigt werden wenn man mit der Maus drüber geht oder ein Ziel hat. Auch andere unwichtige Dinge die in dem UI angezeigt werden, können durch deaktivierung di Framerate leicht verbessern. Einfach mal bisserl rum testen.


----------



## Galadith (31. Mai 2008)

Seitdem ich das erstemal in Tarantia war, tauchten plötzliche blaue Balken überall auf dem Bildschirm auf und das Spiel ist eingefroren. Ich spiele immer auf "Niedrig" und bin vorher immer gut zurecht gekommen, jedoch in Tarantia, bzw. ausserhalb von Tortage, ruckelt alles etwas mehr. 
Jemand einen Vorschlag?


So sieht das ganze aus:

[attachment=3166:meeeegal...schei_pc.JPG]


----------



## LoLTroll (31. Mai 2008)

Galadith schrieb:


> Seitdem ich das erstemal in Tarantia war, tauchten plötzliche blaue Balken überall auf dem Bildschirm auf und das Spiel ist eingefroren. Ich spiele immer auf "Niedrig" und bin vorher immer gut zurecht gekommen, jedoch in Tarantia, bzw. ausserhalb von Tortage, ruckelt alles etwas mehr.
> Jemand einen Vorschlag?
> 
> 
> ...



ist das auch in anderen Spielen, die viel von deiner Grafikkarte fordern?

Sieht für mich so aus wie 1-2 verschmorrte Kondensatoren auf der Graka.


----------



## Galadith (31. Mai 2008)

Hm, als ich vor ca. 2 Wochen noch HdRO draufhatte, lief alles noch wie am Schnürchen, genau so bei WoW und Shot Online, wobei die letzten Beiden nicht so Grakalastig sind. Wie könnt ich das denn rausfinden? Könnte es sein, dass durch zu hohe Ansprüche, wie z.B. alles auf Maximum stellen, da was verschmoren kann?
Ich glaube aber es liegt aber an was anderem, da heute morgen so gegen 12 Uhr alles noch wunderbar lief und erst seit ich in Tarantia war das Problem entstanden ist.


----------



## Galadith (31. Mai 2008)

Ich probiere jetzt mal das Game neu zu installieren...
Meint ihr, es könnte das Problem beheben?


Update:

Jop hat alles geklappt mit der Neuinstallation!


----------



## Das Vio (2. Juni 2008)

Ich hab bei meinen PC, der ist gerade mal so 10% über den minimal angaben zum Spiel, da es bei Kleinen einstellungen kaum läuft, totale Ruckler,  fing ich an zu testen und zu versuchen, das resultat ist: Shader 2.0 oder 2.x Schatten aus, sicht partikelfilter usw alles, alles ganz oben, sogar FSAA 4fach, naja ist ne ATI graka, So läuft das game auf meiner Kiste am besten (13-25fps), Ka warum das so ist, ich finde dafür trotz, manne vom Fach einfach keine Logische erklärung PoO. Nur Alt-Tarantia (wirds so geschrieben)
ist mit dem PC ein horror, egal welche einstellung, nur max 8frames und ständige ladespitzen, naja im herbst kommt die HD4870x2 dann wird es einfach mal zeit sich was neues zu schrauben...


----------



## Das Vio (2. Juni 2008)

Galadith schrieb:


> Hm, als ich vor ca. 2 Wochen noch HdRO draufhatte, lief alles noch wie am Schnürchen, genau so bei WoW und Shot Online, wobei die letzten Beiden nicht so Grakalastig sind. Wie könnt ich das denn rausfinden? Könnte es sein, dass durch zu hohe Ansprüche, wie z.B. alles auf Maximum stellen, da was verschmoren kann?
> Ich glaube aber es liegt aber an was anderem, da heute morgen so gegen 12 Uhr alles noch wunderbar lief und erst seit ich in Tarantia war das Problem entstanden ist.




mh Versuch das mal, das die Grafikkarte Kaput ist kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, hat es so richtig nach verbranter elektronik gestunken?, wenn ja, dann ist dir da was geraucht, ein Spiel macht eine Graka nicht ernsthaft kaputt, auch wenn man sie richtig vollstopft mit datenmängen, wird sie zu warm, schaltet sie ab, neustart ende... sollte was schrott sein, garantiefall prüfen, einschicken, es ist gut möglich, das es einfach nur auf grund der last eine fehlberechnung war, also Grafikfehler-


----------



## Lurenti (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo ich wollte mal fragen ob AoC auch auf diesem system laufen würde.

Win XP
Pentium 4
3,4 GHz
1.0GB Ram
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce 7600 GS


----------



## Brahl (3. Juni 2008)

@ Lurenti

Wirst genau wie ich sehr starke Abstriche machen müssen.

Bei meinem ersten Start von AOC hatte ich folgendes System:

OS: Windows Vista 64 Ultimate-Edition
AMD Athlon64 XP 4000 (Einkernprozessor)
Asrock Dual S-ATA 939
2 GB RAM DDR
NVidia 7600 GT
22" 16:10 Monitor (1680x1050 Native Auflösung)

Die Framerate war selbst bei Niedriger Einstellung unter aller Sau, vor allem wenn es hoch her ging.
Es gab auch noch andere Performanceprobleme bzw. ich wurde einfach ungeduldiger bis Rechenintensive
Aufgaben beendet waren.
Hab dann erst mal aufgerüstet. 
Jetzt habe ich das Drin:

Intel Pentium Core 2 Duo Q6600 (Overclocked @2880MHz)
Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3R/DS3
4 GB RAM DDR2

Die Framerate ist jetzt bei Niedriger Einstellung auf akzeptable 30 FPS gestiegen und rutscht bei 
Hektik auf 18 FPS ab.
Ist mir noch zu wenig.. gucke gerade wo ich günstig eine ATI HD 3870, möglichst eine X2, oder eine
NVidia 9800GT her bekomme.
Auch um die DirectX 10 Optik genießen zu können wenn sie bei AoC nachgepatcht wird.


----------



## razor05 (3. Juni 2008)

Hi!
Ich wollte mir die Tage auch AoC besorgen nur ich hab bedenken das das nicht auf meinem Sys läuft, deswegen wollte ich hier mal fragen was ihr dazu meint. 

OS: Windows Vista 32bit Sp1
CPU: AMD ATHLON 64 3400+@2,4Ghz
RAM: 2GB RAM
GraKa: ATI RADEOn 2600XT DirectX 10  auf ACER 22er Widescreen 1680x1050
BOARD: ASROCK K8NF4G SATA2
CHIPSATZ: nFORCE 430
Jetzt seit ihr dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: Habe eben mal einen Test auf Nzone gemacht, laut dem Teil soll das wohl laufen...aber wer weiss^^
anbei screen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolle80 (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab ein Problem mit AoC. Sobald ich in eine Stadt gehe kommt nach wenigen sekunden eine Fehlermeldung von wegen OOM.
Also nicht out of Mana sondern out of Memory. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab schon alles versucht, von Auslagerungsdatei manuell vergeben bis hin zu löschen von LOCAL Dateien.
Da ich einen DELL XPS 710 habe und dieser 3GB Speicher hat kann es nicht am PC liegen.
Auch habe ich dieses Problem erst seit ich aus Tortuga raus bin. 
Kann seit 2 Tagen meinen Char nicht spielen und das nervt gewaltig.

Kann mir jemand einen Rat geben bevor ich das Spiel nicht mehr sehen kann?

Greetz Wolle


----------



## Buckie (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo habe eine Frage : Ich habe einen 64 bit 3800 eine x800pro 256 ram und 1,5 g ram kann ich das spiel überhaupt spielen also auf low weil bestellt ist es und geld für neue hardware ist leider nicht da ..


----------



## Ramiirson (4. Juni 2008)

Wolle80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab ein Problem mit AoC. Sobald ich in eine Stadt gehe kommt nach wenigen sekunden eine Fehlermeldung von wegen OOM.
> Also nicht out of Mana sondern out of Memory.
> ...




Liegt am Grafikkartenspeicher und nicht am Festplattenspeicher oder RAM. Die Meldung kenn ich leider allzugut. Habe selber eine ATI mit nur 256 MByte und dort wird der Speicher schnell vollgeschrieben. Ich kann mittlerweile wieder spielen, dazu hab ich in den Grafikoptionen Systemspeicher für Grafiken auf max. gestellt. Da steht im Tooltip das wäre nur für Notebookgrafikkarten, funktioniert bei meiner aber ganz gut. So kann ich auch mal  etwas länger ohne Absturz spielen. Das Problem ist mit einem der letzten Patches reingekommen.


----------



## Wolle80 (4. Juni 2008)

Ramiirson schrieb:


> Liegt am Grafikkartenspeicher und nicht am Festplattenspeicher oder RAM. Die Meldung kenn ich leider allzugut. Habe selber eine ATI mit nur 256 MByte und dort wird der Speicher schnell vollgeschrieben. Ich kann mittlerweile wieder spielen, dazu hab ich in den Grafikoptionen Systemspeicher für Grafiken auf max. gestellt. Da steht im Tooltip das wäre nur für Notebookgrafikkarten, funktioniert bei meiner aber ganz gut. So kann ich auch mal  etwas länger ohne Absturz spielen. Das Problem ist mit einem der letzten Patches reingekommen.



Danke für den Tipp, funktioniert aber leider nicht. :-(

Wenn FunCom das nicht bis zum Ende des Kostenlosen monats hinbekommt werd ich das Spiel wohl in die Ecke pfeffern...

Falls wem noch was einfälltt sagt es mir bitte.

Greetz wolle


----------



## Brahl (5. Juni 2008)

Also, so wie ich es hier mitbekommen habe sollte man doch schon eine NVidia 8800er Reihe bzw. 
Vergleichbare ATI/AMD drin haben um halbwegs normal spielen zu können.
Mich kotzt die stark verkürzte Sichtweite ein. NPC poppen auf wenn man schon fast an denen 
vorbei ist, Sichtweiten stark eingeschränkt, Objekte ab 100 Meter kann man nur erahnen.. 

War daher gestern bei meinen Dealer des Vertauens..

Ich werde einen Screenshot mit meiner NVidia 7600 GT 256MD RAM 128 Bit und DirectX 9.0c mit meinen 
aktuellen Einstellungen hochladen und dann noch einen Vergleichshot mit meiner 
neuen NVidia 9800 GT 512 MB RAM 256 Bit DirectX 10.0 mit max (?) Details..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brahl (6. Juni 2008)

Wie versprochen die Screenshots.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: NVidia 7600GT, 256MB RAM, 128 Bit Bandbreite, Auflösung 1680x1050
Einstellung im Spiel auf "Niedrig", Shader 2.x




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: NVidia 9800 GTX, 512 MB RAM, 256 Bit Bandbreite, Auflösung 1680x1050
Einstellung im Spiel auf "Hoch"

Beide Bilder sind in DirectX 9.0c gschossen.
DX10 wird ja später erst nachgepatcht.

Ich möchte jetzt hier keinen "Grafik-Schwanzvergleich" lostreten.
Das soll nur ein Beispiel sein was von der Grafik her im Spiel möglich ist und 
als Entscheidungshilfe für alle, die sich mit dem Gedanken der Aufrüstung ihrer GraKa herumplagen.


----------



## Heribert40k (6. Juni 2008)

Brahl, roflmao ich schmeiß mich weg! du erwartest nicht etwa das deine 7600GT in AoC eine auflösung von 1680x1050
so einfach mir nix dir nix darstellen kann oder? lölö you made my day xD Ich spiele das game auf meinem system:

Amd 64 3400+
X800Pro
1GiG Corsair Ram

und das spiel sieht um weiten besser aus als auf deinem Screen mit der 7600gt. Okay, ich spiele auf 1024x860 und mehr low als middle, aber es läuft erstaunlich gut bei 15-30 FPS, manchmal auch ganz kurz unter 15, aber fängt sich immer schnell. Und bei mir ploppen zwar die Kisten und so kleinigkeiten auf, aber die NPC sichtweite hab ich jetzt auf 200m und es läuft gut, aber ja in der ferne ploppen sie auch auf, aber das stört mich nicht. Und Tortage sieht bei Tag echt überaschend gut aus und da ploppt nix auf und die texturen sind auch mehr als ansehnlich. Ich würde dir empfehlen die grafik im spiel mal deiner Grafikkarte anzupassen und nicht die grafikkarte dem spiel anzupassen^^

MFG
Heribert40k

P.S. das müsste auch die antwort auf einem post auf der seite davor sein, denn der hat ein etwas besseres sys auch mit einer x800pro. Btw ich nutze den Catalyst 8.4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## katuros (7. Juni 2008)

hiho. ich weis nicht obs hier reinpasst aber eine frage. 
ist das gras bei euch auch so komisch? also das dreht sich bei mir immer mit der kamera drehung mit, wie hies das früher noch gleich bitmaps? ka hab den namen vergessen. das muss man doch umstellen können? denn es stört mich wirklich enorm. danke schon im vorraus.
mfg katu


----------



## Brahl (7. Juni 2008)

nö.. ich hab das Prob nicht. 
Das Gras bleibt bei mir da stehen wo es wächst.
Wie die Einstellung jetzt aber ganau heist weiß ich auch nicht.
Evtl. ist das ein Graphik-Bug. 
Schon mal die GraKa-Treiber aktualisiert?

Und ich weiß.. evtl. die Darstellung vom Gras deaktivieren?


----------



## ra6nar03k (7. Juni 2008)

ja das gras dreht sich und zeigt die bitmap immer in kamerarichtung


----------



## katuros (7. Juni 2008)

dann bin ich beruhigt, ich dachte das hat was mit meim neuen pc zu tun. hoffe das wird gefixt. aber komisch das der kollege noch eins weiter oben das problem nicht hat. danke nochmal.
mfg katu


----------



## Izydriel (20. Juni 2008)

Da sich hier einige von euch sehr gut auskennen, was Hardwarefragen betrifft, würde ich gerne eine Solche mal in den Raum werfen.
Und zwar hab ich mir extra für AoC einen neuen Rechner zugelegt, da ich grad ein wenig Kohle übrig hatte. Der sieht folgendermassen aus:

Intel Core 2 Quad 9450 CPU

4GB Corsair DDR3 RAM

Asus Striker II Nforce 750 SLI Mainboard

MSI N9800 GX2 Grafikkarte

750 W Netzteil (Be Quiet glaub ich)

Creative Soundblaster Xfi

Zalmann Highend 6 Heatpipe CPU Kühler

8 Mbit Leitung (50 MS normalerweise)

Also auf dem Papier eigentlich ein ganz netter Rechner, dacht ich mir. Ist es denn mit den Komponenten normal, dass ich AoC mit mittleren Einstellungen mit durchschnittlich 30fps zocke?
Hab Bloom deaktiviert, Schatten aus, und die Sichtweiten drastisch reduziert, hilft nix so wirklich. Natürlich ist das Game gut spielbar, trotzdem hätt ich mir schon erhofft, dass ich mit höheren Details deutlich flüssiger zocken könnte.
Gears of War läuft bei mir mit DX10, max. Details und einer Auflösung von 1680x1050 mit durchschnittlich 125 fps^^

Hab mir gerade gestern auch die neue Forceware runtergeladen, wodurch eine kleine Verbesserung spürbar war, allerdings auch nicht grade das gelbe vom Ei^^

Vielleicht hat ja wer ne Ahnung woran das liegen könnte? Kann auch gut sein, dass ich zu blöd bin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Brahl (20. Juni 2008)

Ich will mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster hängen, aber kann es sein das deine 9800X2 der Übeltäter ist?
Hab vor kurzem irgendwo gelesen das die Treiber dafür nicht das gelbe vom Ei sind.

Man glaubt es nicht, aber so eine Karte landete auf Platz 4 beim aktuellen Vergleichstest der PCGH.

[codebox]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/codebox]


----------



## Izydriel (21. Juni 2008)

Naja, in diese Richtung hab ich zuerst schon auch gedacht. Entweder die 9800GX2 oder der Quadcore Prozessor. Jedoch hab ich mich durch alle Tests die nur irgendwie auffindbar waren gewühlt, und da ging die Graka immer als klare Sieger hervor. Benchmarks mit dem 3D Mark nehm ich nicht als Richtwert. Es zählen für mich eigentlichi mmer nur Testergebnisse, die durch "echte" Games (Crysis z.B.) entstanden sind.

Egal, merkwürdig is bloß, dass ich eben dieses Crysis oder auch Gears of War (was natürlich am wenigsten aufwändig ist von den genannten) mit max. Auflösung und höchsten Einstellungen absolut Ruckelfrei laufen, nur eben AoC nicht.

Aber das Game ist trotzdem der Hammer hehe

Mfg
Thoranil (26 Mitrapriester auf "Mitra")


----------



## Tünnemann72 (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich sitze hier auf der Arbeit und habe deshalb keine allzugrosse Zeit die Suchfunktion zu benutzen, deshalb seien mir hier 3 Fragen gestattet, die evtl. schon anderweitig abgefrühstückt wurden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und zwar 3 Fragen:

1.) Gibt es die Möglichkeit AoC in einer Testversion ähnlich der 2 Wochen WoW Variante zu testen ?
2.) Welche Bezahlmöglichkeiten existieren ?
3.) Mein Rechner ist relativ bescheiden: Pentium 4, 3 GHZ, 1 GiG Ram, Geforce 7600 GT und ich befürchte, der Titel läuft bei mir nicht sonderlich gut ... allerdings: Ich lege keinen Wert auf High End Grafik, nur möchte ich andererseits nicht nur von unleserlichen Texturen und aufploppenden Pixeln umgeben sein ... sprich ich bin zwar bereit auf viele Details zu verzichten, aber die grundsätzliche Spielatmo sollte noch irgendwie rüberkommen.  

Besteht da Hoffnung ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG


----------



## MacJunkie79 (24. Juni 2008)

nur eine kleine Frage am Rande: Warum greifen den MMORPG "sehr intensiv" auf die Festplatte zu?


----------



## Xalana (24. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute ich zocke im moment AoC auf meinem Laptop HP Pavillion dv9000 und ich find das echt zum kotzen wenn die Grafik auf niedrig ist und es immer noch ein wenig ruckelt ist ja auch normal bei 10fps deswegen will ich mir meinen rechner mal auf den neusten stand bringen was haltet ihr von 

CPU : Core 2 Quad Q9550 - 2.83 GHz
Mainboard : ASUS Maximus Extreme ATX 
RAM : 8 Giga DDR3
Grafikkarte : ASUS ENGTX280 1 GB DDR3 512bit
Betribssystem : Vista 64-bit 

das sollte doch AoC locker mit voller leistung und genügend fps zum laufen bringen


----------



## Izydriel (24. Juni 2008)

Ja, damit hast garantiert keine Probleme. Spar dir allerdings die 8GB Ram. Bringt dir überhaupt nichts, 4 GB reichen vollkommen aus.


----------



## Brahl (24. Juni 2008)

@ Tünnemann.

Zu 1. Es gibt noch keine "Testversion" von AoC. Jede Vollversion enthält 30 Tage 
kostenloses Spielen und einen 10-tägigen Gästepass, den man in 
seinem Account auf der HP von FunCom bekommen kann.
FunCom hat diese aber noch nicht frei gegeben. 
Vermutlich wartet FunCom bis der erste Schwung der kostenlose Spielzeit vorbei ist.

Zu 2.
Gametime-Cards, Kreditkarte und ELV (letzteres nur in D-Land)

Zu 3. 
Ruf mal diese Seite auf:  Systemcheck für AoC auf NZone.com
Lass dein Sytem da mal durchlaufen. Ist auf jeden Fall Objektiv der Test.


----------



## Gocu (24. Juni 2008)

Izydriel schrieb:


> Ja, damit hast garantiert keine Probleme. Spar dir allerdings die 8GB Ram. Bringt dir überhaupt nichts, 4 GB reichen vollkommen aus.



ja 4 sind mehr als genug 8 sind eigentlich nicht wirklich für irgendwas nötig^^


----------



## Tünnemann72 (25. Juni 2008)

Brahl schrieb:


> @ Tünnemann.
> 
> Zu 1. Es gibt noch keine "Testversion" von AoC. Jede Vollversion enthält 30 Tage
> kostenloses Spielen und einen 10-tägigen Gästepass, den man in
> ...



Ok, danke für die Antwort, der Test bescheinigt meinem System leider eine nur eine Spielbarkeit auf niedrigsten Einstellungen ... ob ich damit glücklich werde, ist dann eine andere Frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## harry1983 (25. Juni 2008)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> [*]Wenn ihr Zwei oder mehr Festplatten hast installiere AoC auf die Festplatte die nicht die Systemplatte (normalerweise C:\ ) ist.
> [*]Wenn ihr glückliche benutzer eines Raidcontrollers seid installiert diesen als RAID0 da dies die Theoritsche Transferrate verdoppelt. (nur für Profis)



Ich würde die Raid 0 Variante wieder ganz ganz schnell vergessen. Du hast hier nämlich den grossen Nachteil dieser Festplattenzusammenlegung vergessen zu erwähnen, nämlich crasht eine der beiden Platten sind beide tot und lassen sich auch nicht wiederherstellen. Wenn jemand schon unbedingt von einem Raid profitieren will bitte entweder Raid 5 (man braucht halt mehrere Festplatten) oder zumindest ein Raid 1 zwecks der Sicherheit festlegen. Raid 0 , und das ist mein Tipp hier an die Allgemeine Forenbevölkerung, nur dann verwenden wenn man sich sicher ist das man die Daten nicht mehr dringend braucht, oder eine Möglichkeit hat diese woanders zu sichern!


----------



## _Gringo_ (2. Juli 2008)

Hi leute, ich überlege mir AoC zuzulegen, würde nur vorher gerne wissen ob ich das Spiel auch ansehnlich zocken kann.
Hier meine Daten:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ Sockel AM2 
2X 2048 MB (4x 1024 M DDR2 800 
Biostar NF520-A2 
Geforce 8600 GT PCI-E 512 MB DDR-RAM
250 GB SATA II 7200 rpm 

würde mich sehr auf ne antwort freuen


----------



## Hirogen(CD) (5. Juli 2008)

Izydriel schrieb:


> Da sich hier einige von euch sehr gut auskennen, was Hardwarefragen betrifft, würde ich gerne eine Solche mal in den Raum werfen.
> Und zwar hab ich mir extra für AoC einen neuen Rechner zugelegt, da ich grad ein wenig Kohle übrig hatte. Der sieht folgendermassen aus:
> 
> 4GB Corsair DDR3 RAM



also die 350 € hättest du sparen können und für 200 € hättest du dir 8gb ddr2 reingeben können oO


----------



## Hirogen(CD) (5. Juli 2008)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> Hi leute, ich überlege mir AoC zuzulegen, würde nur vorher gerne wissen ob ich das Spiel auch ansehnlich zocken kann.
> Hier meine Daten:
> 
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ Sockel AM2
> ...



legt dir mal lieber eine grafikkarte zu die 256Bit Speicher interface hat oder höher also 8800 GT und besser.

Wenn du dir 4gb und ne 500mb Grafikkarte besorgst, rechne damit dass du ein 64Bit Betriebssystem brauchst sonst wirst du nur 3.5 GB unter Windows 32Bit sehen bzw. benutzen können.


----------



## _Gringo_ (14. Juli 2008)

Ah so, was haltet Ihr von diesen Karte:

Foxon Geforce 8800 GT 512MB PCI Express
http://rocketpc.de/shop/component-GeForce_...p_idf-8446.html

oder vieleicht doch lieber

Geforce 8800GT 1024MB PCI Express.
http://rocketpc.de/shop/component-GeForce_...p_idf-2930.html

Reichen die um AoC in all seiner Pracht zu Gesicht zu bekommen?
LG Ben


----------



## Jinntao (14. Juli 2008)

Gainward-Karten sind eigentlich immer in Ordnung, doppelter Speicher spricht für sich- allerdings ist die meine ich Single-Slot, wird ergo recht laut. Zum zocken mit allen Details reicht sie aber definitiv.


----------



## Deadwool (14. Juli 2008)

Ich hab bei mir seit kurzem eine *Geforce 8800GT 1024MB* PCI Express von Asus drin.
Bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Raffit (5. August 2008)

Habe mir heute Age of Conan gekauft und hab mir anfangs bischen sorgen gemacht ob mein PC dafür ausreicht.

Nun bin ich in der ersten Stadt und es läuft regelmässig mit 25-30 Frames...machmal auch 20 was ich eigentlich gut finde.

Meine frage ist daher ob ich mir jetzt sicher gehen kann das mein PC auch im Gruppenspiel nicht abschmiert oder ich die erste Stadt immer bischen als Maßstab nehmen kann.

Gruss Raffit


----------



## Validus (17. August 2008)

Hey Leute ich wollte mir einen neuen Pc zusammenstellen für Age of Conan 
Also ich möchte AoC auf Hoch spielen Sichtweite alles max nur so Hoch wie es geht und aber noch um die 100 fps haben.

Also das System würde so aussehen:

Betriebssystem: Vista (Noch nicht schlüssig welches ob Ultimate usw...)
Prozessor: Intel Core Duo E8600
Mainboard: Asus P5Q Premium S775 P45 ATX
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x2048MB OCZ DDR3 1333MHz CL9 Gold Edition
Festplatte: Western Digital 500GB 7200U/min 300MB/s Cache 16MB
Laufwerk: 2x LG-GH20NS10-AUAR10B
Grafikkarte: 2048MB Radeon HD4870 x2 DDR5
Soundkarte: Creative X-FI Platinum Fatal1ty Champion Series
Netzteil: ATX Be Quiet Dark Power P7 Pro 1200 Watt
Case: ATX TT Armor 5 Lüfter
Lüftersteuerung: Zalman Zm-Mfc1
Lichter: Revoltec kaltleuchreb Twin Set Blau (30cm)
Maus: Razer Lachesis
Keyboard: Razer Lycosa
Gamepad: Razer Destructor
Headset: Sennheiser PC 350
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 2232BW 


Ja so das wärs und kostet ca 2300&#8364; 
Würde gerne wieder eure Meinung höhren was ihr davon hält
Und ich hätte auch noch eine Frage und zwar das Mainboard ist das mit dem DDR3 kompatibel und Crossfire ?


----------



## Fr3ak3r (17. August 2008)

statt der zwei 4870er, wie wäre es mit einer 4870x2 karte?
sind ja jetzt verfügbar und scheinen sogar etwas schneller als 2 4870er zu sein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aico (17. August 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich wollte mir einen neuen Pc zusammenstellen für Age of Conan
> Also ich möchte AoC auf Hoch spielen Sichtweite alles max nur so Hoch wie es geht und aber noch um die 100 fps haben.




Du weißt, dass dein Monitor sowieso nur 60FPS anzeigen kann.. mal ganz von deinem Auge abgesehn.


----------



## Validus (17. August 2008)

Aico schrieb:


> Du weißt, dass dein Monitor sowieso nur 60FPS anzeigen kann.. mal ganz von deinem Auge abgesehn.







ö wie jetzt wenbn cih bei aoc einstell das ich fps seh mit meinem alten rehcner alles so schcht wie es geht habe ich so 72 fps oO


k die hd4870 x2 is bessa nehm cih ruhig weitere vorschläge


----------



## Iffadrim (7. September 2008)

das wäre echt ne Idee, eine 4870X2,
hatte lange keine ATI mehr (ok haben auch lange nix getaugt)

aber mal schaun


----------

